# Outlook Aufgabe exportieren



## Franz (16. März 2005)

Hallo Experten!

Kennt jemand den Aufbau einer Outlook Aufgaben Datei bzw. Vorlage (*.oft)

Ich möchte diese dynamisch aus einem PHP Script her erzeugen, und brauche daher den Aufbau einer solchen Datei...

Ich habe mich ein bisschen schlau gemacht und bin auf das Versit Format vTODO gestossen, jedoch verweigert Outlook den Import einer solchen Datei...

Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit und kann mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen, danke im VR - Franz


----------



## thekorn (16. März 2005)

Guren Abend,
versthe ich das richtig, du möchtest das Formular, in dem man in Outlook Aufgaben erstellen und darstellen kann dynamisch per php generieren?

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Franz (16. März 2005)

genau, ich habe ein formular, in dem ich daten eingebe, und nach dem absenden dieses formulars (webform) soll eine datei generiert werden, die ich als aufgabe in outlook importieren kann...


----------



## thekorn (17. März 2005)

genau?, eben nicht!
*.oft-Dateien stellen den Aufbau eines Formulars dar (Buttons, Felder etc.).
Du möchtest aber Daten (hier:"Aufgaben-Daten") nach Outlook importieren. Dies ist ganz einfach: Du erstellst mit php etc. eine CVS-Datei, also eine Textdatei indem die Werte Zeichen-getrennt stehen. Diese kannst du dann bequem per "datei->Importieren" in dein Outlook-System einpflegen.

MERKE:
In Outlook hat die Darstellung der Daten durch Formulare (sog. "Inspector") oder in der Übersicht (sog. "Explorer") nichts mit den Daten als solches zu tun.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Franz (17. März 2005)

aber da fehlt mir ein bisschen die automatisierung...

ich erstelle *.ics dateien aus einem php script und wenn ich diese über das script aufrufe, sagt er mir, ob ich sie öffnen oder speichern will...sage ich öffnen, macht er mir automatisch den outlook kalender auf...

genau das gleiche möchte ich mit aufgaben anstellen...


----------

